# I am getting torn between Fresh & Salt



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been looking at fresh water tanks for about a month or so, and have glanced a bit at salt water tanks. I am starting to want to get a SW system now.. only thing is, I don't have tons of money to spend at the moment(like $200 to $300) with a 3 month old and a 18 month old, so yeah. lol

I may just stick to FW for now, but if I am able to afford SW depending on what all I need to just get started.

I have found a 46gal bow front tank for $80 with everything I need for a freshwater tank to get started.

What all would I need for a 46gal tank, to get up and going with some live rock and decor with a few fish, and how much would it cost??

Is a sump unnecessary? or can I get away with a good filter??


Thanks.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone else may help here I have only kept freshwater, but i've been told the what you need the most is a chiller, other than that any good filter is fine for fish only. And a heater obviously, keeping the tempture stable is the most important thing. Don't forget the ongoing costs will be higger too as you need salt and specialised foods.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

For that price range, I have to be honest and say you probably couldn't do a good SW tank.
After you add in the live rock, sump, etc etc ... you will need a 75g tank most likely and the costs for setup are pretty high. Once set up, it's just maintenance. But the initail cost for saltwater tanks is pretty high.

But, $200 should get you a nice 40g - 50g starter kit.
With some leftover for decor and fish.

You can find really great deals on craiglist of you are patient and don't mind used.
I saw a 120g complete saltwater setup with stand for $200 a couple weeks ago.
They get desperate when they have to move hehe.


----------

